# Annoyed - MAC Mineralize Satinfinish - Oily Skin



## onezumi (Mar 29, 2008)

I went to the MAC store today and said I needed a new foundation and that I have oily skin. They recommended the mineralize satinfinish, so I bought it..now I looked online and it seems it is not for oily skin? 

I am confused and I can't find anything definitive on what is the best one for oily skin. Did I buy the wrong thing? If so, I'll return it tomorrow. 

The foundation feels OK but it might be too oily. I don't know. :/


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 30, 2008)

maybe you should try studio fix fluid. that's more for oily skins. i use it during the spring/summer, but in the winter it dries me out too much. i have oily/combo skin


----------



## xbrookecorex (Mar 30, 2008)

That's really strange that they reccommended that to you! When I asked an MA if I should get Satin Finish because I had heard great reviews she said 'not unless your skin is super dry, it's very oily and moisturizing'.


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 30, 2008)

Have you tried Studio Fix? That's a really good powder foundation for oily skin IMO


----------



## msaesthetic (Mar 30, 2008)

I sort of had the same problem. Studio Fix Fluid was thick and a little too heavy on my skin, so they suggested i try mineralized satinfinish. I can completely see why you were put off by it. I just squirt one pump on my hand, then grab a brush and blend it into my skin. The coverage is buildable. To make sure it stays on longer just set it with a powder. This also takes away from the dewy look, if that's not what you're looking for. My skin is oily, but this routine still works for me.


----------



## elongreach (Mar 30, 2008)

I have oily skin and I use satinfinish.  I personally hate the way studio fix looks on me.  The color is always wrong around my nose and it is way too heavy for me.  I just set the satinfinish with MSF and I'm good to go.  If it looks good on you, I probably wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 30, 2008)

i have very oily skin and that was the first mac foundation i bought... it didnt make my skin shiny if i put a loose powder on top.  I actually like this foundation but mac foundations fuck my skin up so i stick to mineral powder most of the time


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes I have reasonably oily skin and I also use satinfinish and I think it's great! Just got to remember to use a little powder over the top. At the moment I team it with the MSF natural.

Personally I thought Studio Tech and Studio Fix were a slightly too matte finish for even me, but if that's what you're looking for I'm sure either would be perfect.


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Mar 30, 2008)

I puchased mineralize satinfinish cuz i was curious, and the look was too dewy for me, so i mix one pump of it with a pump of Studio Fix Fluid. I knwo it may be worng to mix foudations, but the combo is perfect more me, giving me a slightly dewy look that feels matte. (My skin is also neutral toned, so my SFF is NW15 & MSF is NC 15). I also have pretty oily skin, and it so far hasn't given me any extra acne.


----------



## chicalola (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi I have oily skin as well and I use this foundation-I find it works really well. Just make sure to use a loose powder or blotting powder to set. I love what it does for my skin -


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 30, 2008)

its actually good for all skin types.  it just says "especially suited for normal-dry skin" because of the finish it has.  because it has a natural-satin finish, it gives a luminous glow to the skin that most people with oily skin don't like because they think it makes them look more oily.  if you choose to keep it but are put off by the finish, try setting it with a powder like others have mentioned.  this will take away some of that "glow" and give you more of a matte finish.


----------



## trollydolly (Mar 30, 2008)

its a lovely foundation and looks so gorgeous with mineralize skinfinish natural over it. the only the i would say is that it isnt very long wearing. it doesnt make my skin look oily, just glowy! hth


----------



## LOCa (Mar 30, 2008)

Studio Fix Fluid Is For Oily Skin Not The Other Thing Thats For Dry Skin That Ma Is An Idiot.


----------



## onezumi (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok now it makes more sense.  I figured that after getting annoyed with google I'd find my answers here! Thank you all!


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_its actually good for all skin types. it just says "especially suited for normal-dry skin" because of the finish it has. because it has a natural-satin finish, it gives a luminous glow to the skin that most people with oily skin don't like because they think it makes them look more oily. if you choose to keep it but are put off by the finish, try setting it with a powder like others have mentioned. this will take away some of that "glow" and give you more of a matte finish._

 
but aren't we supposed to set any foundation with powder no matter what? if i used mineralized satinfinish i would want to keep that glow .. would mineralized skinfinish natural help with keeping that glow, rather than using maybe .. blot or select sheer powder? and does it really not last that long like how one of the girls mentioned?


----------



## erine1881 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_but aren't we supposed to set any foundation with powder no matter what? if i used mineralized satinfinish i would want to keep that glow .. would mineralized skinfinish natural help with keeping that glow, rather than using maybe .. blot or select sheer powder? and does it really not last that long like how one of the girls mentioned?_

 
you don't HAVE to set foundation with a powder if you don't want to.  setting foundation with powder does help keep foundation on longer, but its not required.  MSFN has a natural finish, so using it to set this foundation would bring the finish down from a natural-satin to a natural one.  because both blot and select sheer have a matte finish, these would create a matte finish over any foundation.

as far as wearability goes, all of mac's foundations are considered long-wearing, except for moistureblend, studio tech, and studio stick.  in order to be considered long-wearing, it needs to last 6 hours.  you only need to apply your foundation once, and not need to reapply.  however, this can vary depending on a person's skin.  some people's skin just doesn't wanna hold on to the foundation.  so, you kinda just need to try a foundation out to see how it wears.


----------



## HotPink (Apr 2, 2008)

I have oily skin too and I use Studio Fix Fluid and I set it with Studio Fix Powder and it works for me.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Studio Fix Fluid Is For Oily Skin Not The Other Thing Thats For Dry Skin That Ma Is An Idiot._

 
That is rude, and misinformed.

Like Erine said, foundations aren't MEANT for certain skintypes. Almost all foundations can be worn with any skintype. However, usually one has a prefered look, or finish, that usually is associated with skintype.

Like many oily skinned people, I personally prefer a more matte, flat, non-shiny finish to my skin. That said, I would not choose Mineralize Satinfinish since it does have a glowy, dewy quality to it. I do know oily/dry people that prefer the usual opposite-to-skintype kind of finish (example: dry with a matte finish, and oily with a dewy finish). It depends on the individual.

So if you are oily, and want a dewy finish, try mineralize. I would personally set it with a mineralize powder as well just to keep the actual oils down though.


----------



## LOCa (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_That is rude, and misinformed.

Like Erine said, foundations aren't MEANT for certain skintypes. Almost all foundations can be worn with any skintype. However, usually one has a prefered look, or finish, that usually is associated with skintype.

Like many oily skinned people, I personally prefer a more matte, flat, non-shiny finish to my skin. That said, I would not choose Mineralize Skinfinish since it does have a glowy, dewy quality to it. I do know oily/dry people that prefer the usual opposite-to-skintype kind of finish (example: dry with a matte finish, and oily with a dewy finish). It depends on the individual.

So if you are oily, and want a dewy finish, try mineralize. I would personally set it with a mineralize powder as well just to keep the actual oils down though._

 
Well I Guess My MA Is The Idiot Because According To Her Mineralize SF Is For Dry Skin. But Okay. Whatever Makes You Happy.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_Well I Guess My MA Is The Idiot Because According To Her Mineralize SF Is For Dry Skin. But Okay. Whatever Makes You Happy._

 
Just because _most _dry skins enjoy the Mineralize Satinfinish SPF 15 does not mean that it was made only to be used with dry skin. She was suggesting it to you, not telling you it is exclusively, specifically, and forever only able to be used with dry skin. Nobody is an idiot.


----------



## onezumi (Apr 2, 2008)

Hmm..I went back to the counter yesteray and another MA told me that my skin is not oily..it's just normal levels of oil. So maybe she saw that I wasn't as bad as I had thought and decided to have me try ti....so far, I have to say the foundation is working well for me. 

I have also tried Studio Fix Fluid as some of you have mentioned..I did liek that one as well..it is what I had before this was recommended to me. 







 So far I think I like it all.


----------



## 5tarla (Apr 14, 2008)

I have oily/shinny skin problem during the day & bought SFF after reading all the hype about it online for people with oily skin & found it made me MORE greasy looking after wearing it for a few hours even after I set it with MSFN & SF Powder. I also thought it felt a little heavy & looked a little too cakey for me. I'm going to exchange it for the Satinfinish today since my friend who has the same problem (oily/shinny) has the Satinfinish & loves it.


----------



## diamond-dust (Jun 19, 2008)

i bought the MAC Mineralize Satinfinish today.
...bleh i'm disappointed. seriously..so much people recommend me MAC.
i have dry/normal skin so the woman recommend me this foundation...
So i applied it some m inutes ago & it looks SUPER WEIRD + it's drying out my skin -.-


----------

